# 90s game called Zac Mc Kracken



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Right guys me and by brother used to paly a game in the 90s called Zac Mc Kracken. Im trying to get him a copy for christmas for his pc.

Ive looked but not had any luck. Anyone know where i might (and i know its a big might lol) be able to get one? 

Many thanks


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dzak%2Bmckracken%26biw%3D1080%26bih%3D647&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=de&u=http://www.chip.de/downloads/Zak-McKracken-Between-Time-and-Space_13010875.html&usg=ALkJrhhS5vbIPQR9OeqOMvTzanUCYFoXAg

http://www.oldgames.sk/en/game/zak-mckracken-and-the-alien-mindbenders/download/705/


----------



## the_jj (Apr 7, 2010)

Great thanks :thumb:


----------

